# mit showDocument javascript: öffnen



## nitsche (15. Okt 2004)

Moin Moin!
Ich würde gern von einem Java Applet aus, einen "javascript:" Link öffnen, aber das geht irgendwie nicht, wegen der MalFormedUrlbla Exception.

Habt ihr ne Idee ob sowas irgendwie mit Java möglich ist? 
Ihr wärt mir ne grosse Hilfe und ich müsst nich so nen blöden Umweg über Frames nehmen.

mfg
  nitsche


----------



## AlArenal (15. Okt 2004)

Google mal nach netscape.javascript.JSObject . Die Klasse gehört mittlerweile zum Lieferumfang von Java. Dadurch kannste aus dem Applet heraus ein Javascript in der aufrufenden Seite aufrufen. Das benutze ich auch um Fenster ohne Decorations in bestimmter Größe, etc. anzuzeigen.


----------



## Sky (18. Okt 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Google mal nach netscape.javascript.JSObject . Die Klasse gehört mittlerweile zum Lieferumfang von Java.



Bist Du Dir sicher? Soweit ich dass weiss, wird die Klasse JSObject nicht standardmässig in jedem JRE mit ausgeliefert. Das könnte zur Laufzeit zu 'ner ClassNotFoundException führen! 
Ich war (und bin bis jetzt) immer noch der Meinung, dass man diese Dateien auf jeden Fall immer mit ausliefern muss...


----------



## nitsche (23. Okt 2004)

Moin Moin,
also erstmal hab ich das jetzt hinbekommen funktioniert wunderbar.

Das JSObject gehört beim JRE zum Standartrepertoire, zumindest in Browsern.

Beim JDK musst ich erstmal die Java40.jar aus dem Netscape Ordner rauskopieren, in den Compilierordner kopieren und dann bei mit dem Compilierer "-classpath ./java40jar" angeben, dann hats funktioniert.


----------

